# Gaggia Baby



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello all,

Just thought i'd run this by you.

I've recently bought a bottomless portafilter for my Gaggia Baby, when I purge through the filter it's fine but when I add coffee into the filter and start to extract it goes absolutely everywhere!


When pressure is measured (using a portafilter pressure gauge) it comes through as 12.I'm told this is actually 11. Do you think this is the problem?

Not bought a decent grinder yet, so it could be the unevenness of the grind?


Really appreciate your help on this.

Thanks, James


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you buying pre-ground? Are you weighing coffee? And have you a decent tamper? Any of these three could cause problems, all three and you'll struggle.


----------



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks GCGlasgow. You're very active on here!

-Not pre-ground

-Not weighed the coffee

-Tamper is plastic - ordered a new one, which is on the way!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Get cheap jewellers scales from e-bay and weigh the coffee, it means you can repeat when you get it right.


----------



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you for this. Still getting a couple of rogue sprays, but getting much better

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLVUcsbBpfR/


----------

